# Paint cracking



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone ever had a problem with paint cracking? I get it every once and a while. It can be a good look, but you don't always want it. It seems that watering down the paint helps. How have you solved these issues?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

What kind of paint and onto what is it applied?
Different paint types behave differently in different applications...
More info pls.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Basically red barrel acrylics over various paper mache. Only had it happen on occasion.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you tried sealing the papier mache before painting it?


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

because paint you are using is water based the paper mache will suck in all the water it can get. which in turn makes the cracks. to sovle this 2 or 3 coats on latex paint should do the trick

-BYH


----------

